
The Myth of the Genius Programmer [video] - iamwil
http://code.google.com/events/io/2009/sessions/MythGeniusProgrammer.html
======
j_baker
This video was a big inspiration for me. I've always been the kind of person
who would rather do my own thing for a few weeks and then say "Hey, look what
I did!"

The end result of this was always something that nobody but me understood.
It's useful to get feedback on your code as soon as possible, even if by no
means other than just trying to explain it to someone else.

------
pmichaud
Synopsis for those without an hour to burn?

~~~
BrianHV
I don't have an hour to burn either, but I did find previous discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=644007>

